# Prefill with Liquid Nails



## Dan the taper (Feb 24, 2014)

<P>Sometimes the hangers will put a header or butt joint right in line with a door or window opening. This makes for a very weak joint with a high likelihood of it cracking in the future.</P>
<P> </P>
<P>I got to wondering if the joint could be made stronger by prefilling with something strong like Liquid Nails. I think you would want to apply a generous amount to the joint, then wipe it hard to force it deep into the joint so that it is completely filled - length, width and depth.</P>
<P> </P>
<P>Then you would tape it as usual. I'm thinking this would be a lot stronger than just prefilling with mud. Has anybody tried this?</P>


----------



## fr8train (Jan 20, 2008)

There a simpler solution.... don't break at the side of a door


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

Over hang the door by at least 8 inches and back block. Job done.


----------



## Dan the taper (Feb 24, 2014)

I hear you about it being hung wrong, but I have no control over that. I'm just the taper. When I arrive, the damage is done. 

I still believe in craftsmanship, though. If I can do something to minimize the chance of a crack and a warranty callback, I would like to do it.


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

I can see a few problems with using liquid nails. First, how long does it take to fully cure? You don't want to pre fill with it then wait 2 days before you can tape. Secondly, that stuff shrinks alot during the curing stage, so you would have to give it a fill with mud before taping anyway. And thirdly it is not designed for the application, so no manufacturer is going to put warranty on it. 
Just use thick hot mud, if you want added insurance add mudmax. Trim Tex stand by their products:thumbup::yes:. If you are real worried don't mix it with water just use mud max:icon_biggrin:


----------



## evolve991 (Jan 24, 2008)

fr8train said:


> There a simpler solution.... don't break at the side of a door


 :thumbup:

And....Liquid Nails?!??....why not Sam's Club Glue or some peanut butter? They make 2 kinds of drywall adhesive...Miracle DSA20 and OSI Formula38....then a bunch of wannabe's....sorry, I get a little agitated....


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

evolve991 said:


> :thumbup:
> 
> And....Liquid Nails?!??....why not Sam's Club Glue or some peanut butter? They make 2 kinds of drywall adhesive...Miracle DSA20 and OSI Formula38....then a bunch of wannabe's....sorry, I get a little agitated....


Tight bond is the best IMO!


----------



## FAB (May 6, 2014)

Liquid nails takes forever to cure so that wouldnt work and thats thin. If its filled thick it takes weeks if not longer to cure. It just skins over and stays wet inside. id worry about the outgassing of it under the tape as well. Id make them rehang the rock the right way.If thats not a option i would use durabond with strait-flex butt tape,tuff tape or crack tape. They are 10x stronger then regular tape and should withstand it cracking in the future. I also agree with adding mudmax,its good stuff. I hate when hangers put seams at windows.The job im working on now i replaced all the drywall because the last guy put seams on both sides of every window and door with a small piece over them.Then he also used mesh with ap mud on them and not more then a month later every single seam cracked.


----------



## Kiwiman (Jun 14, 2008)

Hotmud and Fibafuse would be my choice, fuse comes in wide rolls as well so you can cut the size to suit :yes:


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

Dan the taper said:


> <P>Sometimes the hangers will put a header or butt joint right in line with a door or window opening. This makes for a very weak joint with a high likelihood of it cracking in the future.</P>
> <P> </P>
> <P>I got to wondering if the joint could be made stronger by prefilling with something strong like Liquid Nails. I think you would want to apply a generous amount to the joint, then wipe it hard to force it deep into the joint so that it is completely filled - length, width and depth.</P>
> <P> </P>
> <P>Then you would tape it as usual. I'm thinking this would be a lot stronger than just prefilling with mud. Has anybody tried this?</P>



Mesh tape it with hot mud then paper tape it with hot mud over that..That's what I do when hangers break a door joint on air.


----------



## Dan the taper (Feb 24, 2014)

Sometimes when I have a bad joint I'll use 3 or 4 layers of tape, but I can only do that where it can handle that type of build up - like a recessed joint. A normal header or butt joint would end up severely crowned with that many layers.

That's why I was wondering if some type of high-strength prefill might be the answer.

Some good suggestions here - Thanks.


----------



## Magic (Feb 20, 2014)

Put this stuff in your coumpound tube and prefill everything!
http://www.henry.com/sealants/roof_multipurpose/roof/289whiteroofsealant


----------



## Mudstar (Feb 15, 2008)

Am I on the right forum ?


----------



## mld (Jul 2, 2012)

Nope:whistling2:


----------



## Mr.Brightstar (Dec 2, 2011)

moore said:


> Mesh tape it with hot mud then paper tape it with hot mud over that..That's what I do when hangers break a door joint on air.


You said mesh tape it.


----------

